# nc bowfishing



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

i live in goldsboro, nc, and was wondering if anyone knows anywhere close to me good for bowfishing?
thanks


----------



## naked hunter (Feb 23, 2009)

I live in G town and I bowfish. We put in the Neuse and Continey(unsure spelling)Creek and have had a lot of fun there. This year we plan to go to some lakes and bigger rivers. Contact me at [email protected] :beer:


----------

